# Livefs not mounting. (several versions 8.2, 8.4, base 9.0)



## jaymax (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello,

Could someone say why or how a linux livefs (KNOPPIX) would mount itself on an i386 PC platform but would not install and mount the FreeBSD Livefs on the very same i386 PC platform?
At first I thought it was a CDROM problem but then I could mount KNOPPIX repeatedly.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2017)

All those versions are end-of-life and not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

